# Scotland Fun Dog Shows 2014



## Megan_M

New thread for fun dog shows in Scotland in 2014

Will list in order of date, and will remove shows once they've happened to keep it easy to read... Will update with new shows and specific details as I find them, please feel free to add any fun shows you hear about and I will add them to this main post by date 

I have the list of shows from last years thread and will add those as the new dates for this year are released 

*AUGUST*

*31st August* Dally Rally - 12.30 pm to 4.30 pm at Muiravonside Country Park, Whitecross (near Linlithgow)

Dally Rally 2014 has been arranged and we are looking forward to seeing all our old friends and to making many new friends on the day.
Remember, you don't have to be a Dalmatian to attend because everyone is welcome! Two legs or four. Spots or no spots!
Please come along to help us have a fun day and raise funds for Scottish Dalmatian Welfare.
Waggiest tail, Best 6 legs, Best tricks, Best fancy dress, Fun & games, Junior handler, Sausage race, Musical statues, Best non-spotty dog, Best welfare bitch, Best welfare doge, Best in show

Times for classes on their website
The Scottish Dalmatian Welfare - Events & News

*SEPTEMBER*

*7th September* SCOTTISH PYRENEAN RESCUE COMPANION DOG SHOW @ LETHAM GLEN, LEVEN, FIFE, FOR MUCH NEEDED FUNDS FOR SCOTTISH PYRENEAN RESCUE. Under Letham Glen Dog Show on Facebook.
FOLOWING CLASSES:
VETERAN (PEDIGREE, NON PEDIGREE & RESCUE RINGS)
PUPPY (PEDIGREE, NON PEDIGREE & RESCUE RINGS)
OPEN (PEDIGREE, NON PEDIGREE & RESCUE RINGS)
FANCY DRESS (PEDIGREE, NON PEDIGREE & RESCUE RINGS)

ROSETTES FOR 1ST - 4TH AND A BEST IN SHOW TROPHY FOR EACH RING.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORSHIP AND RAFFLE PRIZES IF YOU WOULD LIKE AN ENTRY FORM OR TO DONATE A PRIZE OR SPONSOR A BEST IN SHOW TROPHY PLEASE CONTACT EILEEN BLAIR ON [email protected]

*14th September* Bargeddie Ringcraft Sheepie Shindig @ Bargeddie Community Centre, Langmuir Rd, Bargeddie, Glasgow. G69 7RS
A 15 class fun dog show. All proceeds from this show will be given to Islay Dog Rescue

*27th September* Scottish Doodle Day to be held at Safe Paws Daycare Stirling.... I think this one has been cancelled.

*OCTOBER*

*NOVEMBER*

*DECEMBER*


----------



## new westie owner

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum

I will have a stall with my collars at the Dumfries and Galloway canine rescue one.

Also in the process of organising my 3rd fun dog show at Mossburn community farm,I will post dates as soon as I have them confirmed.


----------



## Berryeyre

Hello! I was wondering if you could tell me what classes there are for the: 12th April Glasgow Vet School Rodeo! And if I'm aloud my little puppy in any of them, he will be about 4/5 months old thankyou!


----------



## Megan_M

Berryeyre said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could tell me what classes there are for the: 12th April Glasgow Vet School Rodeo! And if I'm aloud my little puppy in any of them, he will be about 4/5 months old thankyou!


Hi, I'm not sure what classes they will have, not been to that one before, if you are on Facebook then they have a page set up, so you could ask them directly
Link to the facebook page https://www.facebook.com/GUVMArodeo2014

I'm not involved with any of these shows, I just take two of my dogs along as they enjoy them...I just thought it would be good to have a list for people to be able to see what fun shows are on in Scotland... Some I know about as I've went to them previous years, some via word of mouth and some via searching on the web, So I add as much info as I can find and update when I find anything new


----------



## Berryeyre

Ok thankyou very much! Sorry to be a bother but do you know about the: 1st June Dogs Trust Glasgow Family Fun day? If I can take my puppy, and which classes there are? thankyou!:smile5:


----------



## Megan_M

Berryeyre said:


> Ok thankyou very much! Sorry to be a bother but do you know about the: 1st June Dogs Trust Glasgow Family Fun day? If I can take my puppy, and which classes there are? thankyou!:smile5:


You should be able to take your puppy to any of them, we've always taken ours from when they are 10/11 weeks old gets them used to crowds and the noise that goes with it and people will usually want to say hello to puppies, and there's usually a good variety of dogs(breeds/sizes/ages) that the pup can see or meet if owners are ok with it

What classes he'll be able to go in depends on each show, as the show organisers pick their own classes and the restrictions for each class. Sometimes they post a class list before the day others you don't know what classes are on until you get there

If they post a list of classes for the Dogs Trust one I'll add it to here


----------



## Megan_M

Rodeo this Saturday, list of what's on are up on their facebook page 
Will add the dog show classes to first post later today

https://www.facebook.com/GUVMArodeo2014


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Greyhound Awareness League dog show



__
https://flic.kr/p/oqCgAa

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66781301.55089.166004410117330&type=1&theater

There web site
Greyhound Awareness League GAL Greyhound Rescue Scotland

I should mention that this event is indoors, so it is great if the weather is bad.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Apex Vets fun day on the 9th of August in Denny, near Falkirk.

https://www.facebook.com/events/298907400270654/

This year our open day has gone BIGGER and BETTER!

Not only will there be lots of things to see and do in the practice, such as a behind the scenes tour of the practice, step into our laboratory, face painting, handling slithering snakes and other remarkable reptiles, FREE tea and coffee and charity home-baked cake stall

BUT ALSO

There is going to be LOTS more activities and stalls galore in the field directly across from the practice! We have something for everyone from birds of prey displays, meet the meerkats and party with a pony too talks about worming, flea treatment, and demonstrations from Roddy Kirk Dog Whisperer, The Highland Dancing Tots and Kuk Sool Won Family Martial Arts and much, much more!

AND AS ALWAYS...

We will be having our annual fun dog show competition which is FREE to enter! All doggies are welcome and with our variety of categories there will be something for all:
	Waggiest Tail
	Cutest Puppy (under 12 months old)
	Best Junior Handler (under 16 years old)
	Best Trick.

There are 40+ stalls already booked in for our open day and there are still many more to be confirmed.

AND OF COURSE...

Our annual charity tombola has gone bigger as well with so much prizes to be won, from a bungee jump experience, go-karting, a sat-nav too a voucher for Frankie & Bennys, complimentary passes to Blair Drummond Safari Park and wine, and much, much, much more! All proceeds raised go to our two chosen charities of Cats Protection League and Bandeath Stray Dog Shelter.

So for a day of excitement for the whole family (including your pooch!), why not come along to the Apex Family Fun Day and make a day full of memories?!


----------



## Megan_M

Sorry anyone whos been checking this, completely forgot to update it for a while... Will update at somepoint today as I know there's at least 1 or 2 more shows this weekend, always seems to be a popular weekend for fun shows.
Just need to check facebook and some websites for the specific info first


----------



## Megan_M

*10th August* FORFAR COMPANION DOG SHOW The Forfar Mart, 48 John Street, Forfar, DD8 3EZ

Dogs which have won any of the following awards are not eligible for entry at Companion Dog Shows:

 Challenge Certificate (or any award which counts towards the title of Champion) under the rules of any governing body recognised by the Kennel Club (pedigree classes only)
 Reserve Challenge Certificate (pedigree classes only)
 Junior Warrant (pedigree classes only)

PEDIGREE CLASSES - Judge Mrs Anne Massie

Any Variety Puppy (6  12 months) 
Any Variety Junior (12  18 months)
Any Variety Gundog
Any Variety Utility
Any Variety Pastoral
Any Variety Toy
Any Variety Hound
Any Variety Terrier
Any Variety Working
Any Variety Veteran (7 years and over)
Large Munsterlander Puppy (6  12 months)
Large Munsterlander Open
Best Pedigree in Show, Reserve Best in Show, Best Puppy in Show, Best Veteran in Show

NOVELTY CLASSES - Judge: Mrs Anne Massie

13. Crossbreed Dog
14. Crossbreed Bitch
15. Rescue Dog
16. Rescue Bitch
17. Most Handsome Dog
18. Prettiest Bitch
19. Waggiest Tail
20. Best Six legs
21. Cheekiest Expression
22. Most Appealing Eyes
23. Most Beautiful Ears
24. Most Loveable Pensioner (over 7 years old) 
25. Best Brace (two from same household) 
26. Best Team (more than two from same household) 
27. Most attractive markings
28. Oddest Pair (two least alike from same household) 
29. Dog most like its owner
30. Best trick
31. Junior handler (14 years and under) 
32. Dog Judge would like to take home
Best Novelty in Show, Reserve Best Novelty in Show

OBEDIENCE CLASSES  Judge Mrs Margaret Murdoch

Dogs which have won an Obedience Certificate are not eligible for entry at Companion Dog Shows (Obedience classes only)

33. Have A Go - all exercises on lead
34. Getting Better  any stay or retrieve may be off lead
Best Obedience in Show, Reserve Best Obedience in Show

COMPANION DOG CLUB MEMBERS CLASSES - Judge: Mrs Jean Cameron

These classes are limited to members of the Companion Dog Club ONLY. You must show proof of membership at the entry table, and put your dogs Membership Number on the entry form.

35 .Cutest Puppy (6 -12 months)
36. Lovely Yearling (1  2 Years )
37. Amazing Adult Dog (2 Years and over
38. Amazing Adult Bitch (2 Years and over
39. Vibrant Veteran ( 7 years and over
40. Special Vintage ( 10 years and over
41. Best Condition
43. Best Pair of rear ends (dog and owner
43. Best Angus dog or bitch
44. Best non  Angus dog or bitch
45. Best Pair (same household
46. Judges favourite
Best Companion Dog Club Member in Show, Reserve Best Companion Dog Club Member in Show.

We want everyone to enjoy a friendly and fun day out. Please do not bring bitches in season, or aggressive dogs as you will be asked to leave. Judges decisions are final.

ENQUIRIES: TINA WILLIAMSON 01575 540466 [email protected]


----------



## Megan_M

FIRST POST UPDATED FOR THIS WEEKEND

This and next weekends shows are updated

I have to copy/type from pictures/websites/Facebook etc so takes a while but will get the rest that I have for August and September up tonight

Attachment is flyer for 10th August Fun Day at Cleghorn Farm


----------



## Megan_M

Flyer for the *10th August* Dog Show as part of Puddledub Summer (Horse) Show


----------



## Megan_M

First post updated


----------



## Suz0409

Hi can someone tell me if Doodle day has been cancelled this Saturday 27th September? we're really looking forward to it since its our first one.

Thanks in advance.


----------

